# Moving????



## nikola (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey, 

Me mu hubby and little girl (7) are looking to move over to greece, probably Athens or Thessoloniki.... i'd be ideally looking for a job in Banking and have a basic grasp of greek, our little girl have a similar level too, we would really appreciate any advice or tips you could give us?

Thanks


----------



## Brenda G. (May 8, 2009)

*Moving to greece*

Moving to Greece is a big .Things don't work over here like anywhere else. The minute they see you are a foreigner its going to cost you more for everything. Rent here first, then see if you can deal with the system here Its very exspensive and due to inflation, you can't make a buget. Don't sell your home if possible. And Greece in the winter is a lot different than the summer. Many places close , its hard to get your paper work done. Test the water before jumping is all I can say. Moving can be a costly mistake that could cost you years of savings.Just take a small bite and see if you like the taste. You may just want to spit it all out. Now if you have friends, relatives are anything one else who will help you that is a different story. So good luck. Greece is beautiful, and the climate can be nice. So weigh it carefully.


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

*para kalo;*

*Hey Nikola & family, I did same thing 1 year ago - after realizing there was no more work for me in Finland, and being tired of long very cold winters. But, unlike you I only had myself to worry about. Im not sure that a 'basic grasp' of Greek will get you a banking job, and its best to look for some more marketable skill you might have.
I agree with Brenda G for the most part, and since there is 3 of you to consider - just take an experimental time - maybe up to 6 months, and see if its do-able. On the 'up side', there are 3 of you so you all have each other for support etc, and Ive no doubt that once in school your daughter would help you all to have Greek friends.:clap2:
The other best advice is the same as for expats anywhere - get stuck in to local community - the clubs, churches, groups who are made up of other expats/Brits, as they can be your most valuble resource for advice and will be a good support network for you. 
The biggest mistake people make when making their new home in another part of Europe, is to assume that because we are all in the EU that standards will be the same. Def not so!
Let me know if you need any other hints!*


----------

